#   >    7

## Boxer

160,80,40  7    IRF510, IRF520  . ?

----------

Filin-2000, ur4mp

----------


## Boxer

,      .

----------


## Filin-2000

up.  .
   100%

----------


## ua6agw

> 160,80,40  7    IRF510, IRF520  . ?


 ,   .     ,    .
 10      10-15.    .

----------


## Filin-2000

904   RD16?

----------


## ra1qea

> 904   RD16?


 901.

----------


## Filin-2000

.       ...

----------

Filin-2000, tomcat

----------


## RX9CDR

,     ,      .

, .  .   .        +250        .

----------


## RX9CDR

RU9CA -50    .       .    .

----------


## ra3qdp

,    -              ""     .                   ,        . -7 - ""      " "   .    ,    ,   ,     , ..     ,  - .   -        .

----------


## ra3qdp

...    -7 !

----------

sergdoc

----------


## sergdoc

""  "",     .  ,    ?-

----------


## Filin-2000

,    .
  .

----------


## 240

> (      -7)  ,   (      )?


          ?

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   ,       - , ,     ,   ,  ?

----------


## UV5EVY

> .


    ,    .  .     ...  ,   ,- ....   922  645 -   ... , ,-  .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   ,       ,  ?

----------


## UV5EVY

*  5 ():*




> ,       ,  ?


       ,  2 -3 ?       100  




> 


   .   -  ,  ,  .    " ",-   .  - .           -72...     .  - :Wink:

----------

UT3LR

----------


## UV5EVY

> ,        ,    ...


     ...        ..      -      (  )

----------


## R5AU

,        -    :
-90%       50 ,          
-             (      )     


    -   ,      -   (    ),          .
    - 

         "",                (    ,        ).

    -   

 Filin2000, RU9CA      ,       .     46 (    ) - ,   ,      .

*  5 ():*




> ,  .


     -     :     (    )

----------

UT3LR

----------


## R5AU

> ,   -            .      ?     ,          .             .


   ,       
          20  5 (    160   ,   )
  ,   100  200( )     ,     .      -     
        ,        .

*  7 ():*




> ,        .


   ,         ""  
         ,     
    -    ?
  ,     615 + 904 ,   - 

   -    +         .

----------


## ra3qdp

RA3AJK -    ...
 -       -7 - : , , ,  ,  ,   ..    -       ?

----------

R5AU

----------


## R5AU

> ?      ?        ,     .


     ,          .
          ,        (     )
-      ( ), 
-       (       )
-          


,  ,            , ,   (      )      ,       -30(  -26 )

  ,        ,                 ,         SunSDR2
 :
-    (   )     
-        
-      2-         
-        -

----------

RN3GP, UT3LR

----------


## R5AU

> RA3AJK -    ...
>  -       -7 - : , , ,  ,  ,   ..    -       ?


    ""     #22 ?
    ,   .

----------

R5AU

----------


## R5AU

/  ..,

----------

DL8SP

----------


## tomcat

> ,


          ...?




> , ,   ""      100 .        .


      100 ....    -  SW,   = 15  ..   ..?

 -74    -  ..., 
(- ) - ....

-7 -   ..!

----------


## RN3GP

> ...?


,      ,      .
P.S.      ,  ,  -    ,           -    -          ""     .

*  8 ():*

*RA3AJK*,     ,   .
       ,  "" ,       ,     .   ,      .

----------

UT3LR

----------


## R5AU

,   ,        ,  ,       80-,         .      ,       RU9CA,  ,   .

----------


## UY3IG

""           . ,     .

----------


## RN3GP

> ""


,     ,     , ,      :::: 





> 


 ,       ,  ,       .

*P.S.      ,   Datasheet        ,      ,        .    ,   .
*

----------


## UT3LR

> 613 + 610 ,   .     -     .


    ( ,  ,  )? ...   ""   / 80-    ,     - ,    . -  ,       .       /   !

----------

RN3GP

----------

> 613 + 610 ,   .


  .
   ,   !
   .
  .
   UT5TC.

 .
 .
    ....
   .
  ... :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## RN3GP

> ,    ,


   ,    ,     , , ,    .             ,   . 
* ,     , * ,   ,       .   ,    .

----------


## piramida79

> 0.5    50  300 .


  -34(U.=2000,U2=40  0(.)):    921 ~ 1    650 .

    :  ,  - .

----------


## RA4FIX

()  ,     "   ".  7       .  **   ,      -  :Wink:   , -  ?  ,  ,   LM317...

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc



----------


## ra3qdp

ut5tc.      .    .      .     .

----------

tomcat

----------


## ur3ee

-7 Ua-1800-2200      ~40.     -904.   -7 Ua-1000,   -   Uk-28, -907, -922  ..
   3 -50+-907, Ua-1000, 2-250.  ,   -250, -399,   .        ~1.     ,   1990.     ,      500   .            ,    2, 3      -.
 -       ,    ~1,     ,  , ,        ,   .

----------


## piramida79

> -34
>      ,    ,      ?


  326  ,   .       , ,   ,       606  2904      . ,     . , ,  .        -50.   ,    ,  ,,      .   ,   .      .

----------

RN3GP

----------

UT3LR

----------


## HAZ

> ,   .


   -    -. ,  -   -          (..  ),     .   -71?  20-30?  ,  -904    (  ra1ohx   ). ,    ?

----------


## RN3GP

,  .     -     ,  -   ,    ,    "".
     ""    ,  ,   (   ,   ),      , .. ,        .            (  TX).

----------

UT3LR

----------


## UT3LR

> 907   ,?


  :Smile: ? -   ""  ...     =600-    ,   . , ,  .     "  "   -  -50     :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

> 500


,   ...
  ?




> .


      .

  ,      ,
 .

----------


## ur3ee

RX6LAO,       .
 14      907.  3-50+907=250    .    , ..     907   300,    907.

----------


## RN3GP

> ,       , ** .   ** ,     .


     ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


           -  .
..     ( ,    )   .          ?         .     .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     :     -      ?


    ,    ,        .  90 %   ,   ,  .    ,    .  610+ 922+645.        .     .     ,  ,       ? ,        .              . ,    ,      922.     .  ,        .         .   ,     .        ,   50  100   12-28  ,     .        ,      .  600  ,    645,    ,   ,   30  60 ...
  ,      .   ,       .     ,       .       .  ,     .  ,      ...
      ,       .    ,  .          .   ,   ,     .   ,      10-15 .        .    ,     .   ,    ,    10,   ""...

----------


## AlexanderT

- http://ra1ohx.ru/_pu/0/97954562.gif          ,   ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> 7,      .   ,     .  ,    .


       ,     .     (        ).        ?

----------

> ?


 ""  _+  
 "" ,  _+  _+

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


   ,     .          ,    . ,       ,         .
   50.   ,    ,  60 .   /,    ,   5 .     ,   ,    ,    65 . ,           .        .     20-25. ,         90 .  ,      ,      100 .      ,   ,      907.        ,      80 .     ,       , 50-55 .         300   3  50.       . ,        ,   ,     .          .      ,    .  ,  ,    ,      .   , 645,   .

----------


## ur3ee

to: UT3LR,  907 300,      30,    Ia.  ,      907,   9.  ,            RX6LAO   84,  ,      ,  . 



> "  "-    " "?


     ~1   3.5    28   .
   UT3LR,     - , , .

----------


## RK4CI

> 80...100     -50


       ,  ,   ,        50   .        ,     IRF. 600   500 . ,      ,     .   10     



> "" ?


 .    7      40 . ,      .    ,    901.   .        . ,     .   ,    IRF.  ,     .      .   ,      .

----------


## UT3LR

*ur3ee*,       ?  3 -50, ,    " "...  ,        ?       907 9-    3-50? 



> ~1   3.5    28   .


         - ...    ?   "" 907   300   30?




> UT3LR,     - , , .


2  ,   : 922+250,   250   900,   300.      98      RK4CI,   . ,   ?      -   "",  ...     ,      .

*  15 ():*




> . ,        ,   ,     .          .      ,    .


      907,    (   ,    ). 




> ,     IRF. 600   500 .


  ?   907? ,   ""  ,     .     98,  .




> ,     .          ,    .


  ,   "  ",    " "...

----------


## 240

**,    ?  ,   ,    RU9CA ( #14)    .

----------


## RA9CMG

10         /         .
   ?  -7      (   50%  ).
 ,  200     !!!

----------


## UT3LR

> 10         /


,  10   ,       -     "",           ? ""   ,  ""   - "   ,  ,    "...  ,     "  "  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## 240

> "",    ,    ,


   . :Razz:  ,     ,   , -  . ,  :        () ,    ""     ,  ()     .           ,       .            ,   ,    .     "".      (       ),         .  ,    .    (  :::: ), ,  ,        .          .     -   .    ,  .      ,        .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,      907,  "  "   "".


  ,      .   ,        .  ,    .           .      .  1   .  ,     . ,  ,  ,   " ",    ,    .
   .  ,    ,    10 . ,      , 13-16 .   ,     23 .  , 200   .   ,       20 .        1000. ,    .
     907,   3  50.  ,     . +55   ,      50-60 ,   .      75-80 .       ,   ,    300 .   ,    .  1200, 250   .   .       .  2,0 ,   3    ,    . ,    .     907,   .  ,  ,  .
         ,   ,     .    ,     .   .    100 ,    . ,    .    ,    100.  ,    .   ,  ,   ...

*  16 ():*




> .    907...


   IRF 530,  BLF 175.   /, 110 .      .   , 65 .       .    ,  150 .   4* 50,   .    ,         ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> -7, -46,


 ,   ?     . ,        ,       ,    .   ,         .  ,        .     .      ,       ,     .       ,     . ,     .    7,     ,   ...

----------


## UT3LR

> / - 65-70 .      350-400        1,5 .      35 .      20.


700,4=28; :600,35=22,75.      907     .   "  "   ?      




> 907,   3  50.  ,     . +55   ,      50-60 ,   .      75-80 .       ,   ,    300 .


 550,3=16,5    ,     ?       ,     ... ,   " " ?


*Filin-2000*,   ,     ,    -7  .          !




> ,


  .

----------


## piramida79

> -     :     (  )    907?   300?


P=U*I=40*0,3=?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   " ".      ""-   .  =65% ( )      70    0,4  18.2 ,      U?


         /.   ,         .          ""  .   ,      . ,  ""     .      .      ,    . ,       ,      .
   ,   70 ,   907,       .    ""      100   .    , IRF.    , BLF 175 (,   ,      ,      ).        .



> 2 : 13  18,2    .


 13 ,      300 .     350-400 ,   20,     .  ,        ,     ,    ,     .     ?



> .


    "", ,      ,   .     ,   ,    .



> ?


  ,        ?     ,   ,     . ,   300 ,    ,   400. ,     . ,      ,     .          ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> , 907  .


     130-150    .   100 ,  .




> 1    300 ,


  .             150   .   1000        .



> ...     -     ,   ( .  ),   ,  .         ,  .


     ?     ,         ?  ,       ,    ,     .   .       .    ,    ,     .      ,            ,    .    .



> ?    ,    .


    ,         . , ,      .   ,      ,     .   ,        .  ,   ,        "".       .         .



> ,     /9...  .


      .    ,   ,  ,   .
      ,        . ,    ,     ,              .       ...  ,    150-200 ,    .   ,  .   ,        .        .  ,   ,    ...

----------

UT3LR

----------


## UT3LR

> ?     ,         ?  ,       ,    ,     .


 .                (  ,  ,      )-  ,     ?     "",    ?




> ,            ,    .    .


  ,    .




> ...     -     ,   ( .  ),   ,  .         ,  ... ,,      -    :     ,     ! 907      20     -  !      ,    (    )?   ?


  ,   -    .     ,      .   907  ,     901.     " ",  .      **     3-4 -50     907?     ?     - ...   .

----------

tomcat

----------


## 1967

> 3-4 -50     907?     ?     - ...   .


  ""   ......  ,   ,   ,      ,     .    ...

----------


## 1967

> 1967,   ..., ,  "  ,  ".   "  "?     ,     ()?       ?


  !  (    :Smile: ,  )      ,       . -        .    30%, (    ),   ..    ,     .   :    ,        , , ** .

----------


## 1967

> - " " (    ,    ).     .     ?


  ,    ,     :Razz: .



> ,     (       )       ?      ? 
> .


   RK4CI ,     .    .   :Smile:   ,     .

----------


## RU9CA

-  ...      -7         .   ,       ,          -.      ,  .



     1,  ,        ?   1.8...2 ,    .
..      ,   , , -15,      ,      ,          ,   . 
   ,     ,  -7,     -35,     .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## 1967

> ,  ,       .


    ,         :Super: .




> ,     (       )       ?      ?
>   ?


       ,    ,           ?     ?
     ,    .       .

----------


## RU9CA

> ?


   -    ,     .
  .
 - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...4&d=1422005406          ,           .

----------


## RN3GP

> .


 ,        , ..  ,      .       .

----------

UT3LR

----------


## 1967

> ,          ,   .


 !       .    ,    **    .     ()   .        ()   (),          .      ()   ( )    .

----------


## 1967

> ,         .


 !  .

----------


## UT3LR

> .     .   -  .


,      ( ) " "   " "?    ?     -    ""         ,   -        .     ,      .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 7 ,   0,8   ,   40 ,    50-  ,     3 .


,  -   50-  ?

----------


## ra3qdp

,      -  .      ,     (  ).     .         -,     (   ),   , ....

      .      ,    " " ?
 -   -      (      ) ?    " " ?

----------


## ra3qdp

> ra3qdp,


,   (   )  -7   ,  " "   (  ),        (   ).

----------


## UY3IG



----------


## 240

> ,  -   50-  ?


, RK4CI    .         ,           ( ,   ).    ,   50  .      7,  .    .        .  ,    ,      .

----------


## ra3qdp

240 -         ,         ,             .               (-)  ,       -    .  -7     ,      "    " -  .

*  15 ():*

  :

     40 -      ,      -45.     85 ( ).

----------

R3PAS, tomcat, UT3LR,

----------


## RA9CMG

> 


5*5=25
   /   !!!




> 40 -      ,      -45


       -   .

----------


## RU9CA

)))

,   ,       ,     .

  ,     ,   ?   ,  ?
  )))

----------


## RA9CMG

> 50


        ?

----------


## Filin-2000

10-12  ?
   ?

----------

UT3LR

----------


## UA9AU

> 10-12  ?
>    ?


  .    24  ,   ?

----------


## piramida79

> ,  .    .
>  2- -50  120-130 ,   .   
>   .


 -50     150 ,      " "      .      .    .

----------


## Stabor

> 4,3  ()   922. Utx  12v.     24.


 922        .   ,       12 (   ).     ,      50     -          .             30 ( 922  60)   ...

----------


## RM3UA

> -50     150 ,      " "      .      .    .


        2- -50   .
    , -907  .    
,   ,      
 .  +     .
   .    . Filin-2000
     2- -7,   
.    .     ,  ,
      , 
   ,   
 .  -  .

----------


## Stabor

> , IRF520.   9...  901-907   .


  956, 966.    920  925.     UT2FW         12 .

----------


## Stabor

> 1.8-14      ,       805  .  ,   ,   18     .


     18 ? 



> 7.... 4  -50.


  ?

----------


## UA9AU

1988.    ,  UA9AT  UA9AZ    .    -66  RA3AO+   913+43.   !

----------

tomcat

----------


## RM3UA

> 805  .


   805     .
     .   ""  
  ,     .
      .
  .

----------


## RM3UA

> , 160   "


  , 805      .

----------


## RA4YEL

,       .           ?      ?    2-30.     2000 2085  1.0.         ?         ?    :Embarassed:

----------

RA4YEL

----------


## RA4YEL

*UR4MJK*,  -30   ,   8    .    ,  : 
    ?       ??  ,    :Embarassed:       ....

----------

RA4YEL

----------


## RA4YEL

.         ? :Embarassed:

----------

RA4YEL

----------


## ra1qea

> ,         . ......


   .       .      ,   -     .   ,      ,   ,   .




> :
>      ? ....


        .

----------

RA4YEL, UR4MJK

----------


## UR4MJK

,   ,      ( ),                 -..         -   . ,

----------

RA4YEL

----------


## RA4YEL

,     .       :Embarassed:

----------

RU9CA

----------


## us4el

"       ---    "....   -, ,  "",  ... ,  .        .   ,    ....!!!

----------


## ua3mse

ua3rbj - 

  904 + -7 ?
   .
===================
   ?

   ?
====================
      ?

----------


## UR7TU

,     ?        .       .       ()     (  )...      ,    ...      ?

----------


## LY3BBI

> .


  .  -7 7  .  -46 20.     .  :Smile: 
,    .  ?    .

----------


## Stabor

> ,    (    ,  ...),     .


       - "" -        . 
   (    ) 28-30 ,     0,5 (     1 ), ,   ,  15 .  ,    ,    10  (      146%(-: ),           500 ,   ,    200.

----------


## 4

> ,    ,    10


    . ?     ""   .    .     .      ,     ?

----------


## Stabor

> ""   .    .


      ?   ""  ,         .



> ,     ?


     .      :       ,      .    ,    .       ,         .
PS          .

----------


## ra1qea

.  (UA3AUP) "   -   ".  http://www.qrx.narod.ru/hams/gu_m.htm            7.    .

----------

tomcat, ur4lbl

----------


## LY3BBI

> .


    .       .     .  ,   ,        .          .           .      .

----------

piramida79

----------


## Stabor

> .   ""        (   )       ... !


   .         . , (UA3AUP)   ,  ""   .          "   " (  ).  "",      100 ,        ,   .             . 
     .          .   "",      ,   "        " (  ),        ,  ,       922.           .  :     -         U- .,      . ..     . 
    :           "  "
PS  ra1gea: ,       ,       .

----------


## Stabor

> , ""    .


      .     "",   ""    .  ,      ""    -  .
       ( "",  ""),    -  .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## ra1qea

> 5)      web-;
> http://newslab.ru/article/142989


 !
 : http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters?rub=rubric_88
      "" .
      ,       (  219).

----------


## ra1qea

> ?...


:     .
:            ""  . 
:       .
: -    ,       ""   .

----------

> : -    **,       ""   .


  .

----------

piramida79

----------


## Stabor

> ,


  ,          (:
  ,   /  ,   :      .
   -...

----------

piramida79

----------


## 240

> -7,    2   "0"       0,5 ,    1     ~ 600 .


   -7,    2   "0"  ,       900 .        300       600 .

----------


## 240

* UR7TU*,    .    . ,    . (   904      - ).    ,    :  "  -  ".

----------


## 4

> ?    ?


     ,   ()    . 1/4     ,  !    1/4     () .     ,      .

----------


## 4

> ()    -    .


       ( ()  (),  )    !

----------


## UR7TU

> ( ()  (),  )    !


 , . ,       (     ).

----------


## UR7TU

> , .
>        ( )          ?    ,  .         ?     .       .


  ,    ,          ,   .    .  :Razz:

----------


## Stabor

> !


,         .  .   ra1qea: "     .  (UA3AUP)".    .      -   . 



> "" ,      .  ""  "".    ( )     .


 :     ()      .  ()            ,     "".         .
     ,       .      ,   **  **       .
         ,       ,     . 
 ""   60  ( ?),        5 .  5           , ..,       ,     /      5  (        360 :   ,       ).
            .   ,         .       ,     .



> ""     .  ,       !


  ?  -    .
 PS:       (  ) . Ÿ          " ".    ,  " " ,       .

----------


## Stabor

> --...
>     .     ,    ,     ,           ,          -  .       .
>  --...


    ?  .        ,    -  (   )     .             .

----------


## LY3BBI

> . ,              .


         ...      "  "    (, ).      .  :Wink:  ,        .

----------


## 240

> ( )


 ,   .     .     ,  .   ,       ,    .  .   (   55,    ),  ,     . ,    ,   ,      .         . .   .       .     ,  ,        .    ,       . :Razz:

----------


## RA4FIX



----------

UR5VFT

----------


## LY3BBI

> ,   .     .


,           () .      ,    ,         ,    .        .  ,   ,        ?
 ,   ,      .      3   .    ...

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Stabor

> . ,   ...
> , ,     ....


    / ,  -     S     .   ,   R    R→∞,  U           - I0    -  S    U≤I0/S.   
 .           (  -)  ,     .       (     ),          .  
    ,     (        )    ?   ,       ,    .

----------


## 240

> ,        ...


 ,        ,    ,     .   ,  .   .   .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Stabor

> ( ,    -  )     .      ,        ...


         .   -50  -922   (    ).   ,    .
             .     ,    ,         .         -    ,    (   )   -    30  (  ,               ). 
     ( -7      ).           ,   . 
  ,   ,     ,          -     -43  -74 :     .

----------


## 4

> ( ,    -  )     .      ,        ...


            (   )     (  ).      ,    (), . . ,     .   ,     ,     ( )        .  ,       ( )  ()    -.     ,   .    ,    ( )           .  
 ,          ...

----------


## 4

> -              .       ,    .          -.    ,    .


 " "    ?
     ,       . http://tubeamplifier.narod.ru/mess077.htm

_   ()         ,          .      ,   , ,   ,     ()
_


> .


    ,       ,       .



> ,    ,   .


       !

----------


## UA9UDQ

> *. , (UA3AUP)    -  * .  = 
> **


 ....
     ,   ?

----------


## RK4CI

> 


,        .      . ,    ,      .          ,  ,     ,    .     ,   ,    .         ,  ,    ,       .     ,     ,       . ,  Ua 1600 ,    3000 .      7 2200,     4000 .       .       3000  ,     60 .  4000   -80 .        +35 .      ,    Ua,   110-120 .         .   922,     .  ,   ,    , , 100 .   ,         .  ,   ,       .
      . ,       100 ,       .   7,     922...     600-800  ,     100 .

----------


## RK4CI

> ?,


 ,     .    ,    .     .   7,     .      .     ,       .          /.          ,     . ,  ,       .    ,    ,        20-30,      .   ,       ,      .     . ,       . ,    ,      .    ""   ,          ,  . ,   ,   ,    ,      ,  " ",      ,     ,    .    ,    ,     .  ,   .    ,    ,      .   ,      ,      ,        .     ,      ,    .  ?    .       .   , ,    ,        ,         .   ,    .    ,     ,      .

----------

ra9few

----------

